# [gelöst] /etc/resolv.conf nicht überschreiben

## UTgamer

Ich nutze net-dns/pdnsd, dazu muß ich die /etc/resolv.conf auf localhost umstellen, das Problem ist das beim starten des Netzwerks die resolv.conf mit dem erstbesten DNS-Eintrag meines routers überschrieben wird.  :Sad: 

Was kann ich machen das diese Datei von init nicht überschrieben wird?

Es gibt dazu dieses Wiki: http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Fast_Konqueror nur bezieht sich dieses auf Gnome alleine, ich habe aber 0 Gnomekomponenten installiert und kann die vorgeschlagene NetworkManagerDispatcher Lösung damit nicht verwenden.

Der Autor schreibt das der Gnome NetworkManager die resolv.conf überschreiben würde, dies ist aber nicht richtig, sie wird genauso ohne Gnome NetworkManager überschrieben.

Es ist so übel das ich PDNSd damit überhaupt garnicht verwenden kann. Da jedesmal die resolv.conf geresettet wird.

----------

## dertobi123

Du nutzt also dhcp? Dann sollte folgendes in /etc/conf.d/net Abhilfe schaffen:

```
dhcp_eth0="nodns"
```

----------

## UTgamer

Nein ich nutze kein DHCP, ich habe seit Jahren immer eine feste IP, DHCP ist zwar mit im Router konfiguriert, aber nicht auf den Desktops.

[Edit]

Ich probiere deinen Eintrag trotzdem mal.

----------

## dertobi123

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Nein ich nutze kein DHCP, ich habe seit Jahren immer eine feste IP, DHCP ist zwar mit im Router konfiguriert, aber nicht auf den Desktops.

 

Wie passt das mit

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> das Problem ist das beim starten des Netzwerks die resolv.conf mit dem erstbesten DNS-Eintrag meines routers überschrieben wird. 

 

zusammen? Erläuter mal dein Setup etwas genauer, paste die /etc/conf.d/net usw.

----------

## a.forlorn

Ich hatte grade das gleiche Problem.

Bei mir sieht das so aus:

```

global {

        perm_cache=1024;

        cache_dir="/var/cache/pdnsd";

#       pid_file = /var/run/pdnsd.pid;

        run_as="pdnsd";

        server_ip = ***IP des PDNSD servers aka eth0***;

        status_ctl = on;

#       paranoid=on;

#       query_method=tcp_udp;

        min_ttl=15m;

        max_ttl=1w; 

        timeout=10;  

}

# The following section is most appropriate for fixed connections to the Internet.

server {

        label= "myisp";

        ip = ***IP des DNS meines ISP hier: 82.212.63.2 ***;  

        proxy_only=on;

        timeout=4;       

        uptest=if;

        interface=eth0;

        interval=10m;   

        purge_cache=off;  

}

```

In der resolv.conf steht beim Server eth0, bei den Clients die IP des Servers. Trenne ich die Netzverbindung des Servers geht bei den Clients nichts mehr. Subjektiv scheint der Konqueror jetzt schneller zu sein, nachvollziehen kann ich es jedoch nicht.

edit: mir war ja die Verzögerung der jeweiligen Abfrage des Konqueror zu lange, der DNS des ISP ist ja ansonsten in Ordnung.

----------

## UTgamer

Im Router habe ich eine DHCP-Range von - bis, aber nicht für alle Adressen des lokalen Netzwerks vergeben.

Wenn ich boote wird einfach die resolv.conf überschrieben.

In meiner conf.d/net habe ich folgende Einträge:

```
config_eth0=("192.168.0.8 netmask 255.255.255.0")

routes_eth0=("default gw 192.168.0.254")

dns_servers_eth0=("192.168.0.254")

```

Oh da ist der Fehler ja schon, danke Tobi.

Ich habe vor 3 Wochen mein System neu installiert gehabt und verzweifelte nun an dem was ich bereits im alten System gelöst hatte und dort fehlerfrei ging.   :Embarassed: 

[Edit]

Netzwerk nach Korrektur neu gestartet und klappt jetzt fehlerfrei.  :Very Happy: 

----------

